# Isle of Man trip, quick answers pls.



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I know its off-topic but the responses have been a little slow.

Come on people sign up, you know it makes sence.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1067787807

Ian.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

DEADLINE weds 25.2.04 17.00 hrs


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The people who replied YES

Check your IM.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I said NO on the other so NO


----------

